# Confirmation Of Bluetooth Availability For My05



## ZZTop (Jul 21, 2004)

*BT with '05 545*

Well, I can't really comment on much of anything, except my own experience ...

'05 545. Don't know exact build date, but took ED delivery in Munich on 10/17/04 (17/10/04 for anyone not living in the US  )

Car delivered in U.S. on 10/28.

BT phones arrived today (1/17).

Motorola V600 synched right up. Turned off car, turned it back on, calls work perfectly. Haven't checked phone book synching, because I don't have any info in my phone book.

Nokia 6600 synched right up. Turned off car, turned it back on. Phone recognizes car, car does not seem to recognize phone. I don't know if this is a know problem or not, but I don't really care -- T-Mobile has a 30-day return policy (in CA, shorter in some other states), so my wife will be getting a V600, whether she likes it or not. 

Oh, also, we do have assist, it is active, BT still works. Sorry I don't have all the details about software versions, build dates, etc., but it should give you a pretty good idea of how it works with 2 phones.

Over and out (and good luck),
Ed


----------



## BMNewbie (Sep 12, 2004)

obmd1, try going to http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm


----------



## M-PIRE (Feb 14, 2005)

*Current Bluetooth I-Bus Manual*

This is the latest BMW bluetooth manual for cars with the I-Bus system. I believe this is applies to late model E46, E53, E83 and E85 cars.

http://www.ebizinc.net/bt-ibus-book.pdf (4.23mb)

Hope this helps.

If anyone needs a Sony Ericsson T608 for use on Sprint, I have 4 that are new in box, never opened.

Long live the M-Pire!


----------



## spingrl (Mar 31, 2005)

*Dealer charging $900 to enable Bluetooth????*

I just picked up my '05 330xi w/premium package/GPS. I've been told the car is "Bluetooth ready" but that I will need to pay the service department $900 to use a Bluetooth enabled phone. Does anyone know why??? Is this something I can do without the dealer/service department?? Other than that, I LOVE my car!!!!


----------



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

spingrl said:


> I just picked up my '05 330xi w/premium package/GPS. I've been told the car is "Bluetooth ready" but that I will need to pay the service department $900 to use a Bluetooth enabled phone. Does anyone know why??? Is this something I can do without the dealer/service department?? Other than that, I LOVE my car!!!!


I got a 2005 330i about 4 weeks ago, also with premium package and NAV and
getting bluetooth working cost me nothing. I doubt there's anything special
about the xi is this regard. It sounds like BS to me.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

spingrl said:


> I just picked up my '05 330xi w/premium package/GPS. I've been told the car is "Bluetooth ready" but that I will need to pay the service department $900 to use a Bluetooth enabled phone. Does anyone know why??? Is this something I can do without the dealer/service department?? Other than that, I LOVE my car!!!!


From build your own bmw on bmw website:

_Premium Package

4-way power lumbar support for front seats
Montana leather upholstery
Automatic-dimming inside rear-view mirror
BMW Assist is a Global Positioning System and wireless communication system for Automatic Collision Notification, Emergency Request, enhanced Roadside Assistance, and Concierge Services. Bluetooth® wireless technology is standard with the BMW Assist option. For more information on BMW Assist, click here

Bluetooth® Wireless Technology 
Bluetooth® is a wireless communications technology that connects mobile phones enabled with Bluetooth® to a vehicle for hands-free calling. For more information on Bluetooth®, click here_

You should be good to go. :thumbup: Just review your owner's manual or bluetooth manual for pairing instructions. The price they are quoting you could be for installation of a receptacle so that your phone can use the car's antenna and charging capacity.


----------



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

*2005 BMW 325i Made 9/04 in SA and bluetooth?*

Hi,
I have a 2005 BMW 325i w BMW Assist and Premium Pkg made in the middle of 9/04 in SA. Basis BMW releases, I don't think that my car has bluetooth. Has anybody (with similar production dates) been able to activate bluetooth? If yes, which modules did you have to install. Would appreciate any advice.
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## E30 325IS (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes You Can AND BLUETOOTH TO A 04 WITH ASSIST But The Tcu Needs To Be Replaced. In Other Words A Couple Thousand Dollars


----------



## E30 325IS (Apr 22, 2005)

spingrl said:


> I just picked up my '05 330xi w/premium package/GPS. I've been told the car is "Bluetooth ready" but that I will need to pay the service department $900 to use a Bluetooth enabled phone. Does anyone know why??? Is this something I can do without the dealer/service department?? Other than that, I LOVE my car!!!!


I WORK FOR A DEALER. EVERY 3 SERIES 2005 WITH PREMIUM PACK. OR ASSIST EXEPT 330CIC IS BLUETOOTH READY ALL YOU NEED IS THE PHONE, WHICH A DEALER CAN PROVIDE A LIST OF PHONES THAT WORK. :thumbup:


----------



## E30 325IS (Apr 22, 2005)

Lothar said:


> Well that's interesting. Cause I have an '05 and I can't make it work. Is the pairing procedure listed anywhere?


YOU HAVE TO MAKE SURE YOU HAVE THE RIGHT PHONE. NOT ANY BLUETOOTH PHONE WILL WORK. GO TO THE LOCAL DEALER FOR A LIST. THEY CAN ALSO PRINT YOU THE PAIRING INSTRUCTIONS FROM CENTERNET


----------



## bemrbob (Apr 25, 2005)

First you need the pro date of your car, If it qas produced before 3/2004, bluetooth is not avalible to you. If your car was produced after 3/04 till 8/04 you can purchase the 05 TCU, and have it programmed.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

I'm sorry if this was answered later in this thread, but I thought I would give you the answer you need. MY04 3 series can have Bluetooth only if you ditch the BMW Assit... if your car does not have BMW Assist then it's a mute point, but if you do... they will need to dissable the Assist. It is impossible at this time to do both. The problem is the TCU. In '04, they did not allow for Assist & the addition of Bluetooth. In '05, they did. Changing the TCU would cost a small fortune, so don't even think about it... yet.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Sorry again... I didn't see those last few posts. As stated, the TCU would need to be replaced on ANY MY04 3 series no matter when it was built, and yes, this would cost alot more then it would be worth. You must dissable the Assist for the Bluetooth to be installed and work correctly. None of the E46 cars come with Bluetooth already in there. It must be added as a dealer installed item. The E90 w/ Assist has Bluetooth included. 
The other issue is using a compatible phone. Below is the official BMW Bluetooth Microsite. It will answer alot of questions for you.

http://www.bmwtransact.com/bluetooth/


----------



## YoYoPedro (Aug 17, 2002)

*Not so fast!*



SpeedFreak! said:


> I'm sorry if this was answered later in this thread, but I thought I would give you the answer you need. MY04 3 series can have Bluetooth only if you ditch the BMW Assit... if your car does not have BMW Assist then it's a mute point, but if you do... they will need to dissable the Assist. It is impossible at this time to do both. The problem is the TCU. In '04, they did not allow for Assist & the addition of Bluetooth. In '05, they did. Changing the TCU would cost a small fortune, so don't even think about it... yet.


What makes you think that the '05 Bluetooth/Assist TCU costs a "small fortune," thousands of dollars," etc.? I'm in the process of swapping my 6/04 M3 Convertible Assist-Only TCU for the '05 BT/Assist TCU, and the quoted price was less than what the old Bluetooth ULF Kit was selling for. A simple swap and recoding is all it takes on 2004 MY 3-Series w/Assist built between 3/04 and 9/04. After 9/04, Bluetooth was standard on 3-Series cars with Assist. The TCU swap keeps all Assist functionality, unlike earlier Bluetooth ULF installs, but does NOT include Voice Recognition as standard (which the Bluetooth ULF Kit DID include). You have to install the separate SES module for that. The TCU swap also means that pairing is done without having to separately install the "pairing button" which the ULF required. The labor involved for ther TCU swap is only about 20 minutes at the max, plus recoding.


----------



## YoYoPedro (Aug 17, 2002)

*And you're a parts manager?*



E30 325IS said:


> Yes You Can AND BLUETOOTH TO A 04 WITH ASSIST But The Tcu Needs To Be Replaced. In Other Words A Couple Thousand Dollars


As I said, what makes you all think that the '05 Bluetooth/Assist TCU costs a "small fortune," thousands of dollars," etc.? I'm in the process of swapping my 6/04 M3 Convertible Assist-Only TCU for the '05 BT/Assist TCU, and the quoted price was less than what the old Bluetooth ULF Kit was selling for. A simple swap and recoding is all it takes on 2004 MY 3-Series w/Assist built between 3/04 and 9/04. After 9/04, Bluetooth was standard on 3-Series cars with Assist. The TCU swap keeps all Assist functionality, unlike earlier Bluetooth ULF installs, but does NOT include Voice Recognition as standard (which the Bluetooth ULF Kit DID include). You have to install the separate SES module for that. The TCU swap also means that pairing is done without having to separately install the "pairing button" which the ULF required. The labor involved for ther TCU swap is only about 20 minutes at the max, plus recoding.


----------



## mahantp (May 24, 2005)

*2005 325i with NO PACKAGES has bluetooth ??*

Dear friends,

I recently bought a new 2005 325i with no packages. I am trying to find out if this car has bluetooth ? If not, how can i install one and how much it would cost to install one ?

BTW, I can see R/T and SPEAK (little picture for speak) on my steering wheel..

thanks,
Mahant


----------



## tbenjam (May 27, 2005)

*Bluetooth for '04 330i*

Guys,

Please look over my post at:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99452

Thanks.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

YoYoPedro said:


> What makes you think that the '05 Bluetooth/Assist TCU costs a "small fortune," thousands of dollars," etc.? I'm in the process of swapping my 6/04 M3 Convertible Assist-Only TCU for the '05 BT/Assist TCU, and the quoted price was less than what the old Bluetooth ULF Kit was selling for. A simple swap and recoding is all it takes on 2004 MY 3-Series w/Assist built between 3/04 and 9/04. After 9/04, Bluetooth was standard on 3-Series cars with Assist. The TCU swap keeps all Assist functionality, unlike earlier Bluetooth ULF installs, but does NOT include Voice Recognition as standard (which the Bluetooth ULF Kit DID include). You have to install the separate SES module for that. The TCU swap also means that pairing is done without having to separately install the "pairing button" which the ULF required. The labor involved for ther TCU swap is only about 20 minutes at the max, plus recoding.


Hey there YoYo... just stumbled across your post. Actually, at the time I had been quoted $1800-2000 to do the entire thing... TCU w/ Bluetooth. Sure, I can agree that $2000 isn't a small fortune, but to many, like myself... I would rather use the $100 wireless headset then to drop $2k on car connect. I know prices have come down rather quickly, but in Feb, Mar, Apr... at least at my dealership that's what it cost. It's definitely cheaper easier now. You should post what the entire TCU/Bluetooth install cost you. I would love to know. And, was it dealer installed?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

mahantp said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I recently bought a new 2005 325i with no packages. I am trying to find out if this car has bluetooth ? If not, how can i install one and how much it would cost to install one ?
> 
> ...


Unless you have BMW Assist built into your car... you do not have Bluetooth. Check with you dealer on installation... apparently the cost varies wildly from area to area. :thumbup:


----------



## tblcracker (Jun 9, 2005)

bemrbob said:


> First you need the pro date of your car, If it qas produced before 3/2004, bluetooth is not avalible to you. If your car was produced after 3/04 till 8/04 you can purchase the 05 TCU, and have it programmed.
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Does it mean that if I have an 04 330xi with Assist but production date was 10/03, I can't have an 05 TCU replaced in order for both Assist and BT combo to work?


----------



## YoYoPedro (Aug 17, 2002)

*You are correct!*



tblcracker said:


> Does it mean that if I have an 04 330xi with Assist but production date was 10/03, I can't have an 05 TCU replaced in order for both Assist and BT combo to work?


To the best of my knowledge, that is correct. You can install the Bluetooth ULF in place of your Assist unit, but you'll give up Assist functions and will have to install the "pairing button" in your console. The '04 Assist TCU swap for '05 BT/Assist Combo TCU will only work on '04 models WITH Assist built between 3/04 and 9/04. After 9/04 production, Bluetooth functionality was built-in.


----------



## tblcracker (Jun 9, 2005)

YoYoPedro said:


> To the best of my knowledge, that is correct. You can install the Bluetooth ULF in place of your Assist unit, but you'll give up Assist functions and will have to install the "pairing button" in your console. The '04 Assist TCU swap for '05 BT/Assist Combo TCU will only work on '04 models WITH Assist built between 3/04 and 9/04. After 9/04 production, Bluetooth functionality was built-in.


Pedro,

Thanks for responding so quicky. I saw another post regarding a recall on the TCU (http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/58533/) for '04 3-series. I called the dealer where I bought my car, they said yes, the module on my car is recalled. But he said it can't be upgraded to work with BT. I wonder if he is correct or not. I'm curious to find out if after I have the assist module replaced with a new model, then can I swap it with the '05 Assist/BT combo TCU?

-Trinh


----------



## YoYoPedro (Aug 17, 2002)

tblcracker said:


> Pedro,
> 
> Thanks for responding so quicky. I saw another post regarding a recall on the TCU (http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/58533/) for '04 3-series. I called the dealer where I bought my car, they said yes, the module on my car is recalled. But he said it can't be upgraded to work with BT. I wonder if he is correct or not. I'm curious to find out if after I have the assist module replaced with a new model, then can I swap it with the '05 Assist/BT combo TCU?
> 
> -Trinh


That's a question I can't answer. I know that not all '04's are involved in the Service Action to which you refer. It's a VIN specific thing. Mine was not, although if it were, it would get me the new '05 Combo unit. But my car was built in 6/04. Sorry i can't be of more assistance. Good luck!


----------



## YoYoPedro (Aug 17, 2002)

*Been there, done that*



SpeedFreak! said:


> Hey there YoYo... just stumbled across your post. Actually, at the time I had been quoted $1800-2000 to do the entire thing... TCU w/ Bluetooth. Sure, I can agree that $2000 isn't a small fortune, but to many, like myself... I would rather use the $100 wireless headset then to drop $2k on car connect. I know prices have come down rather quickly, but in Feb, Mar, Apr... at least at my dealership that's what it cost. It's definitely cheaper easier now. You should post what the entire TCU/Bluetooth install cost you. I would love to know. And, was it dealer installed?


Well, I just got the car back from my dealer (6'/04 build M3 Cabrio). They installed the '05 BT/Assist Combo TCU and recoded it, it pairs perfectly with my Moto V600. V600 battery discharges VERY quickly now, as Bluetooth is constantly on. People I call say it sounds great, handsfree works effortlessly. Total cost was about $940 including labor + tax (9 1/4%). Since they wanted almost the same money to install + recode as they wanted just to recode, I let them do the whole job.


----------



## Ranga (Jul 4, 2005)

*Verizon Audiovox 6600 smartphone in 2004 Z4?*

I have a late model year 2004 (bought in October 2004) Z4 which came with BMW Assist and with Bluetooth Motorola BMW EVEREST IBUS US SW:35 HW:30, Passkey: etc. I am trying to get it to work with Verizon XV6600. Nothing seems to happen - Phone does not detect it. Appreciate any advise.


----------



## tehkao (Jun 18, 2005)

When you say after 3/04 do you mean ON or AFTER or only AFTER 3/04?

My car says 3/04...does that mean I'm out of luck?


----------



## YoYoPedro (Aug 17, 2002)

*Here are the specifics per BMWNA*

This is what I've seen.


----------



## beemerbabe (Aug 4, 2005)

*How Do I Get In Car Phone For My Beemer?*

Go to an BMW dealer, tell them WHO is your current wireless phone provider, and they will print out a list of compatable phones for your model BMW. I think all they do is give you an 'insert' for where your current drinkholder is, and you snap it in, connect a few wires, and then you have to 'pair' your new phone (go thru a series of teleprompts) and then you're ready to go. your 'new' phone 'snaps' in a cradle and snaps out when you want to take it with you. When 'snapped in' you can use it through the stereo speakers and use the buttons on your steering wheel to answer calls, hang up, volume ect.

I could be wrong, i'm not sure. We have sprint wireless, and the only phone BMW reccommends is the SONY ERICSSON, or the very expensive 'blackberry' type phone for 600.00 dollars.

Best to drive to a dealer, and just ask a salesman. That's what they're there for.


----------



## beemerbabe (Aug 4, 2005)

mahantp said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I recently bought a new 2005 325i with no packages. I am trying to find out if this car has bluetooth ? If not, how can i install one and how much it would cost to install one ?
> 
> ...


they SHOULD have given you a separate brochure for the bluetooth technology........it IS very confusing....................I'm almost POSITIVE your car is 'bluetooth ready' WHATEVER THAT MEANS.........................I sure HOPE that it doesn't cost much...........i'll just get a wireless thing to wear in my ear....................


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

*Limit Phone List*

Only a few Bluetooth phones can pair with BMW.

For example the Treo 650 from Sprint will, the Treo 650 from Verizon will not.

This is a real issue since it limits your choice.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

x54.4blue said:


> Only a few Bluetooth phones can pair with BMW.
> 
> For example the Treo 650 from Sprint will, the Treo 650 from Verizon will not.
> 
> This is a real issue since it limits your choice.


There was earlier discussion that Verizon had done something to the bluetooth in phones that they sell to make it inoperable.


----------



## sandman512 (Sep 14, 2005)

Just picked up my 2005 325I, loving it. I was hoping that it would have Bluetooth capabilities due to the fact that the steering wheel has the features on it. When I took my v551 cell phone and tried to connect, no go. I went to the service dept., and they tried, no go. They then checked the production date on my car which was 8/04. It was explained to me that they started the Bluetooth on the 9/04 production; just my luck. Still got my BIMMER though. Anyway, with all that being said, what would I need/require to have Bluetooth capabilities in my vehicle. Thanks!


----------



## oviera (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bluetooth*

I got the V3 RAZER and I have a BMW 525I made in January 2004, I called Bmw Center to ask them if I have bluetooth capabity and they say that I have to buy a module for $1700 to be able to have bluetooth wireless. Too much money, can I find another way to have a bluetooth wireless in my car. Or maybe to get it shipper.

Thank you.


----------



## skarasulu (Dec 8, 2005)

*re: BT passkey*

Can anyone help

My parents just got a fully loaded X5 2005 3.0i BMW and i have a v551 as well. My BT passkey was not provided to me in my user manual or anywere in the (black leather booklet with material). and the dealer was an asshole. he said to call Cingular- for help and they too have been giving me the run around. It's been months and I've stumbled to this forum for the answers

I was reading Jswiz's triumph and must say that is awesome. I don't know if he was mechanically inclide to do this sort of stuff. I'm only a kid who wants to hook up the cool feature of the blue tooth with his phone. I want to utilize whats in the car. I plan on doing what he did to get the blue tooth working but i don't know if I'll screw up my parents car. Could someone please provide me with some photos and direction of what needs to be done, to get to the existing BT ULF device in the car (so that i can get the pK#)so i can pull this stunt on my own. I won't reck anything in the car?

I know where the NAV, and cd changer are in the back-

I removed the floor panel and just right next to the tire is a black cover with plastic screws do i remove that?

The BT ULF device- can someone show me a picture of it?

Are all the BT Passkeys similiar on all x5 2005 models? ..
should considering it would be to difficult to do that for all car's just to difficult to keep track of all numbers. U would have to have a huge record on hand --- this would cost to much money, right? is it possible to get the BT Passkey and try it on my car to test my theory?

and if it doesn't work I'll have to resort to getting my nuckles all bloody- but it's worth it.


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry ask, but I'm confused and don't know my car's production date.

I have a 2005 BMW 325i that's equipped with BMW Assist. Is it Bluetooth enabled and how can I confirm?


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

KevinH said:


> Sorry ask, but I'm confused and don't know my car's production date.
> 
> I have a 2005 BMW 325i that's equipped with BMW Assist. Is it Bluetooth enabled and how can I confirm?


The production date (month/year) will be on the driver's door post. Open the door and look for the label with the VIN on it. It's there, too.


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

Found it, thanks. It's 08/04 so I'm assuming from the first post in this thread that my car is NOT Bluetooth equipped even though it has Assist.

I didn't think so, as Bluetooth isn't mentioned at all in either the manual or the instructional CDROM that came with the car.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## aojjeh (Mar 28, 2006)

Thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## guitarvenue (Aug 15, 2005)

save youself some money and buy a HS850 MOTO or one of the other Bluetooth devices. The Bluetooth stack can be iffy at times...buggy. :bawling:


----------

